# Adriana Lima walks the Runway during the Marc Jacobs Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 15, 2016 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (16 Sep. 2016)

Thanks for Adriana


----------



## Matze8426 (20 Sep. 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Aber die Frisur ist gewöhnungsbedürftig ;-)


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

Ahahah that hair!


----------

